# Stolen Gear



## sanj (Dec 3, 2018)

STOLEN GEAR!!!!
Friends. If someone tries to sell you this or if you find it anywhere please inform me. I will be grateful. 
Canon 1DX2 - 58211000006
Canon 35mm f2 IS USM - 110003050
Canon 35mm II f/1.4 - 4300000278
Canon 85mm IS f/1.4 - 5800000530
Canon 70-300mm II - 5501100741
Canon 180mm Macro - 3003456


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 3, 2018)

So sorry. This is devastating.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 3, 2018)

I am very sorry to hear of this, Sanj.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 3, 2018)

That is brutal. I hope you have insurance and that they catch whoever did this.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2018)

I am sorry for what happened to you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2018)

Ouch! There are sites that can track images posted online and attempt to match the serial number of a body.

Stolen Camera Finder

Here is a registry for them as well.

Stolen 911


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 3, 2018)

I sent Craig a email, perhaps he might think that creating a stolen equipment forum would be a good service for members, maybe even a link on the main page?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 3, 2018)

Rats!
I really hope you're going to get them, sanj.
Best wishes for that.
Might be helpful if you could add info on which part of the planet they were stolen.
I couldn't find any info in your profile or the HP in you signature. the latter only contains sponsored links.


----------



## RGF (Dec 3, 2018)

Can you register the equipment with Canon so that will flag it if it ever brought in for repair?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi Sanj. 
All I can do is echo the other posts and offer my best wishes for the return of your gear. (And the capture and punishment of the lowlife who believes he has more right to your gear than you do. )
Where abouts was it stolen, we are a large spread out community. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 3, 2018)

((()))

Nobody deserves this, particularly you.
I hope you get it back.


----------



## sanj (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you friends so much. So very much for the kind words. 
This was stolen in Mumbai, India. And thanks for all the various advice given to me here. I will visit stolen camera site and register with Canon. THANK YOU.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Sanj. 
Any news on any of your stolen gear? 
Please say you were insured and have at least been able to get back up and running with your photography. 
Best wishes, Graham.


----------



## sanj (Dec 18, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> Any news on any of your stolen gear?
> Please say you were insured and have at least been able to get back up and running with your photography.
> Best wishes, Graham.



Dear Graham. Not recovered. Not insured. Am working with my 5d4 and some other lenses. I do appreciate you asking.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Sanjay.
Hope 2019 is better for you.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Sanj. 
I’m sorry to hear that, at least you still have a pretty nice body to hang some glass on. 
Best wishes, Graham. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sanj said:


> Dear Graham. Not recovered. Not insured. Am working with my 5d4 and some other lenses. I do appreciate you asking.


----------

